# Finally found a 2007 System Six BB30....



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

And, I'm thinking about replacing my size 50cm 2009 CAAD 9/7 with full Dura Ace 7800 and swapping all the parts over. Should I keep the DA crankset or should I go Si SL? Are the frames/forks vastly different in weight? My CAAD has that rare, stiff TIME-made full carbon Si fork that weighs under 300g. What am I in for if I should switch? Thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Switch to the System. Youll freaking love it. Stiffer than the CAAD but more comfortable. For me the System struck the perfect balance of road feel and comfort. I love my Supersix HM but Id at least consider switching to an 07 SI If one came up. As for DA cranks I think they dont compare to SISLs, if youve got the money go for it. At points Ive thought man I spent nearly 1k on my cranks coulda had a nice set of training wheels, but at the end of the day I love my SISLs. If you can keep the CAAD thatd be optimal. There are few bikes Id rather have than a 07 System. My opinion is pretty much always go with the System, there will probably be nothing like it ever made again.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

This is my back up bike in size 50.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice bike, Zamboni. I could not find a 50cm one for the life of me. I hope the 52cm one I got will work for me. What are your thoughts on the Carbon Si crankset? I don't think I can swallow a $1000 crankset for now...


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Zachariah said:


> Nice bike, Zamboni. I could not find a 50cm one for the life of me. I hope the 52cm one I got will work for me. What are your thoughts on the Carbon Si crankset? I don't think I can swallow a $1000 crankset for now...


IMO either stick with the DA or get a BB30 Sram Red or Force. Id steer clear of Carbon SI.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Is it true if I insert an English threaded 68mm sleeve the frame can never return to BB30?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Zachariah said:


> Is it true if I insert an English threaded 68mm sleeve the frame can never return to BB30?


Im am pretty sure you can remove the sleeve, but you need the right tools and it voids warranty, of course you arent concerned with the warranty.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> Is it true if I insert an English threaded 68mm sleeve the frame can never return to BB30?


Actually an official Cannondale dealer can now remove and replace the BB30/English BB adapter in all frames without voiding any warranty. Devastator is correct that the proper tool must be used, though.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Zac,

Both Devstor & Trauma were correct take it to the shop and with proper tool they can remove or insert the BB sleeve per your requested and keep the warranty intact.


----------

